# pneumatic system(مكوناته الاساسيه واهميته)



## عبير عبد الرحمن (27 أغسطس 2009)

_الأنظمة الهوائية_
_Pneumatic Systems_

من اسمها نستطيع أن نقول أن المائع المستخدم في هذه الأنظمة هو الهواء ، وطبعا لن تكون هناك حركة في النظام إلا إذا كان هناك ضغط أي أن الهواء يكون مضغوط Pressurized ليعمل على تحريك الأشياء مثلا الأسطوانات الهوائية أو ليعمل على رفعها 

_وما الفرق بين الأنظمة الهيدروليكية والأنظمة الهوائية ومتى نستخدم كلا منها ؟ _
الجواب : الفرق بين النظام الهيدروليكي والنظام الهوائي هو أن النظام الهيدروليكي يستخدم في الأعمال التي تتطلب طاقة وقوة كبيرتين Heavy duty.
مثلا نريد تصميم نظام متحرك ليقوم برفع 10 طن إلى ارتفاع معين فماذا نختار ؟ 

طبعا سيكون الخيار هو تصميم نظام هيدروليكي لأن النظام الهوائي عادة لا يحتمل هذا الوزن ، لأن الأسطوانة الهوائية التي قطرها 200 ملم تستطيع حمل وزن قدره 2 طن تقريبا  .

من الفروق أيضا أن النظام الهوائي أسرع من النظام الهيدروليكي ، كما يتميز أيضا بصغر مكوناته قياسا بالأنظمة الهيدروليكية . 
ولكن من عيوب النظام الهوائي هو صوت الضجيج المرتفع وقوة صوت التنسيم وهذا الشيء غير
موجود في النظام الهيدروليكي بالشكل المزعج الموجود في النظام الهوائي . 

_مكـــونات النظـــام الهوائــي _
_Components of the Pneumatic System_​

_1- ضــاغط الهواء : _هناك أنواع كثيرة من ضواغط الهواء ، ولكن مع تعدد هذه الأنواع تبقى الفكرة واحدة وهي رفع ضغط الهواء وذلك بسحب الهواء الجوي عن طريق فلتر .​ 
_2- صمامات التحكم ( Control Valves ) :_ إن الوظيفة الأساسية للصمامات داخل الدائرة الهوائية هي التحكم باتجاه الهواء وتوزيعه حسب نوع التطبيق المطلوب ، وهناك عدد كبير من أنواع الصمامات وهي تختلف باختلاف التطبيق وطريقة التشغيل ، فمنها ما يشغل بواسطة إشارة كهربائية ومنها ما يشغل بواسطة الهواء ومنها ما يشغل يدويا . 
توضح الصورة الآتية عدة أنواع مختلفة من المتحكمات . 





​ 
_3- أجهزة معالجة الهواء ( Air Preparation Equipments ) :_ وتتكون عادة من : -​ 
- منظمات الضغط والجريان ( Regulators ) : تستخدم المنظمات في تحديد الضغط المطلوب وكمية سريان المائع وعادة ما يتصل بها ساعة ضغط مثل الصورة الموضحة بالأسفل .




​ 
- المشاحم ( Lubricator ) : تعتبر هذه المشاحم من العوامل المساعدة والمساندة في إطالة عمر موانع التسرب Seals وسهولة حركة البساتم والتطبيقات الهوائية الأخرى ، تتنوع مقاسات المشاحم بحسب كمية سريان المائع والضغط .​ 
- مصافي أو مرشحات الهواء ( Filters ) : وتقوم بوظيفة تنقية الهواء من الشوائب بالإضافة إلى نزع كمية من الماء الموجودة فيه ( تجفيف ) وفي الصورة الموضحة بالأسفل نرى أحد النماذج لجهاز يسمى ب وحدة معالجة الهواء Air Source Treatment Unit ويقوم هذا الجهاز بعملية الفلترة والتشحيم وقياس الضغط بالإضافة إلى وجود المنظم ، لذلك نستطيع أن نقول أن هذا الجهاز عبارة عن وحدة لأنه تم جمع 3 وظائف و3 أعمال في جهاز واحد . ​ 

- المقاييس ( Gauges ) : إن المقياس دائما يعتبر جزءا مهما جدا للدلالة على الضغط في الدائرة ويصبح من السهولة بعد معرفة الضغط ضبط الدائرة على ضغط معين ودائما ما تركب مقاييس الهواء على المنظمات للحفاظ على مستوى ثابت من الضغط .​ 
_4- الليات والتواصيل ( Fitting and Hoses )_ : وهي عبارة عن العناصر التي تستخدم في الربط بين الأجزاء المختلفة في النظام الهوائي ، وتختلف مقاساتها وأشكالها حسب الضغط المستخدم وكمية التدفق ...... الخ .
هذه بعض الصور للتوصيلات بالإضافة إلى الليات الهوائية .




​ 

_5- التطبيقات أو المشغلات :_ وهي الناتج الأخير من كل هذه التواصيل والدوائر بحيث يتم تشغيل وتحريك أسطوانة هوائية مثلا وهذا هو الشائع أو لتشغيل صمامات وما إلى ذلك . ​ 





​ 
هذه أحد الدوائر الهوائية وكما هو مبين في الرسم تحتوي هذه الدائرة على 5 عناصر رئيسية .​ 
العنصر رقم واحد هو عبارة عن خزان يتم فيه تجميع الهواء بعد خروجه من الضاغط ( غير موضح بالرسم ) وكما تعلمون أن الهواء يعتبر من الموائع القابلة للإنضغاط وهذا ما يجعله يتدفق عند فتح الصمام . ​ 
العنصر رقم اثنان عبارة عن صمام يدوي مثل المحبس لفتح وإقفال مجرى الهواء . 
وبالنسبة للعنصر رقم 4 فهو الصمام المتحكم في إتجاه الهواء لتحريك الأسطوانة الهوائية .​ 


بالنسبة لصمام الفتح والإغلاق ومنظم ضغط الهواء الموجودين في الدائرة السابقة ( العنصر 2 و العنصر 3 ) فإليكم الأجزاء المكونة منها هذه الصمامات بمسمياتها 

العنصر رقم 2 : صمام الفتح والإغلاق​ 




​ 
العنصر رقم 3 : منظم ضغط الهواء ( Regulator ] ​ 




​ 




​ 
:56::56::56:
أكثر الأنواع شيوعا في المشغلات Actuators وهي 
_الأسطوانات الهوائية _
_Pneumatic Cylinders_ ​
​


نستطيع ان نقول أن الأسطوانة الهوائية عبارة عن جهاز ميكانيكي يحول طاقة ضغط الهواء إلى شغل .​

وكما نعلم أن الشغل هو عبارة عن قوة تؤثر خلال مسافة معينة . 
*الشغل = القوة * المسافة *​










نرى في هذه الصورة حركة البستم الداخلي والمتصل بالعمود داخل الأسطوانة بفعل الإختلاف في الضغط . ( الصورة توضح 
حركة الأسطوانة + صمام متحكم في إتجاه المائع ) ​ 
_*تعتبر القوة المأخوذة من حركة الأسطوانة الهوائية ناتجة من مساحة البستم والضغط الداخلي للأسطوانة .* _
_*بمعنى آخر نستطيع أن نقول نظريا أن : *_​

قوة الأسطوانة = المساحة السطحية للبستم * ضغط الهواء ​ 

_مكونـــــات الأسطوانة الهوائيــــة _
_Components of the Pneumatic Cylinders_ ​

1- الأسطوانة (Main Cylinder ) : وتختلف أقطارها وأطوالها على حسب القوة والشوط المطلوبين .
2- عمود الكروم ( Piston Rod ) : قطر العمود يجب أن يكون متناسب مع قوة الأسطوانة ويتم حساب قطر العمود من قانون Buckling .
3- البستم ( Piston ) : وهو الجزء المتحرك داخل الأسطوانة ويحتوي على مجريين لوضع حلقات Rings لتسهل انسيابية حركة البستم وتقلل من الإحتكاك .
4- الأعمدة المسمارية ( Tie Rods ) : وغالبا ما يكون عددها 4 وتربط جيدا بواسطة صواميل ، والهدف منها هو تثبيت أجزاء الأسطوانة خاصة الغطاء الأمامي والخلفي ( Front & Back Flange ) .
5- مجموعة من الصوف والحلقات الهوائية ( Pneumatic Seals ) : وتستخدم لمنع تسرب الهواء ، وتوضع في البستم وأغطية الأسطوانة وخاصة الجزء الأمامي أو العلوي والمحتوي على ما يشبه العنق ( Rod Galnd ) الممسك بالعمود .
6- غطاء أمامي وخلفي ( Front & Back Flange or Head ) .​ 
-------------------------------​ 
_أشكال وأنواع مختلفة من الأسطوانات الهوائية_ ​ 


 
تعرف هذه الأسطوانة ب Compact Air Cylinder
تتراوح أقطار هذه الأسطوانة من 32 ملم إلى 100 ملم 
تستخدم في الأماكن ذات المساحات المحدودة
مصنعة لإحتمال ضغط يصل إلى 10 بار 
هذه الأسطوانة مصنعة من الألومنيوم 
:82::82::82:​ 


 
يعرف هذا النوع من الأسطوانات ب Pneumatic Micro Cylinders 
تتراوح أقطار هذه الأسطوانات من 10 ملم إلى 25 ملم  
تستخدم في الأماكن الضيقة جدا والتي لا تتطلب قوة كبيرة
هذه الأسطوانة مصنعة من Stainless steel 
مصممة لإحتمال ضغط يصل إلى 10 بار​
:82::82::82:​





​ 
هذا النوع من الأسطوانات يستخدم في حال كان التطبيق يحتاج إلى قوة كبيرة ​ 





--------------------------​ 
انواع الاسطوانات تبعا للاستخدام المطلوب
1/الاسطوانه احاديه الفعل single action cylinder
الغرض:تعطينا قوه فعاليه مستقيمه وايضا حركه مستقيمه ويتوقف طول المشوار الاسطوانه على الزمبرك المركب وهو 100مم و200مم حسب قطر الكباس
1-1 طول المشوار يكون قصيرا الى حد ما لانه كلما كبر الطول قلت قدره الكباس على الدفع بسبب وجود الزمبرك
2-1 يدخل الهواء من فتحه واحده فقط 
3-1 يجب ان تكون قوه الزمبرك تتناسب مع قطر الكباس والحمل والقوه الناتجه عن ضغط الهواء
2/ اسطوانه مزدوجه الفعل double acting cylinder
الغرض:
تستخدم في المجالات التي تتطلب قوى دفع في التقدم وفي الرجوع وكذالك عندما يتطلب الامر الي مشاوير دفع اطول
1-2 يدخل الهواء من فتحتين في جسم الاسطوانه
2-2 القوه الموثره على الكباس في الجهتين مع الحمل اساس في التصميم 
3-2 يوجد اخماد في بدايه الاسطوانات وفي نهايتها لحركه
ملاحظه
في كل الاسطوانات يجب اخذ في الاعتبار طريقه تصريف الهواء ​ 

​

:14::14::14::14:​
​​


-----------------------------------




​


----------



## محمد الاكرم (27 أغسطس 2009)

السلام
صح صيامك
موضوع رائع جدا
وفقك الله


----------



## وهج الشفق (27 أغسطس 2009)

الموضوع قمة في الروعة وشرح مبسط 
جزاك الله خير


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (28 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع اكثر من رائع الف شكر وفقكى الله


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (28 أغسطس 2009)

Direct Way Pipe


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (28 أغسطس 2009)




----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (28 أغسطس 2009)




----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (28 أغسطس 2009)




----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (28 أغسطس 2009)

Air Filter Combination


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (28 أغسطس 2009)

Solenoid Valve 
Pneumatic Control Valve


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (28 أغسطس 2009)

Hand-switching Valve


----------



## husam anbar (28 أغسطس 2009)

مشكوره كتير عالمعلومات القيمه


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (28 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ويركاته

شكراً للمهندسة عبير على الموضوع 

وشكراً للمهندس عبد الناصر للإضافة

بارك الله في الجميع.


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (28 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا م عبد الناصر دايما تكملي مواضيعي بالصور


----------



## أحمد رأفت (28 أغسطس 2009)

رووعــــــــــــــة ألف شكـــــر لحضرتك


----------



## م/عادل حسن (29 أغسطس 2009)

مشكورين على هذه المعلومات الجميلة
وياريت حد يوفر يقوم بشرح برنامج مثل automation studio


----------



## commander 15 (29 أغسطس 2009)

تعجبني جدا المواضيع المدعمة بالصور و الشرح الموجز
الشكر الجزيل للمهندسة على الموضوع القيم
بس ليس من:70: العدل نذكر البنيوماتيك ونترك الهيدروليك:80:
فياليت نشوف موضوع للهيدروليك 
اكرر شكري


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (29 أغسطس 2009)

مهندسه عبير قال:


> شكرا م عبد الناصر دايما تكملي مواضيعي بالصور


 
اشكرك مهندسة عبير وما فعلت ذلك الا لتعم الفائدة كل عام والجميع بكل خير​


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (29 أغسطس 2009)

commander 15 قال:


> تعجبني جدا المواضيع المدعمة بالصور و الشرح الموجز
> الشكر الجزيل للمهندسة على الموضوع القيم
> بس ليس من:70: العدل نذكر البنيوماتيك ونترك الهيدروليك:80:
> فياليت نشوف موضوع للهيدروليك
> اكرر شكري


 
لاتزعل استاذنا commander حمل الكتاب ده Principles of Hydraulic System Design 
http://mihd.net/jkup74


----------



## م/زيكو تك (29 أغسطس 2009)

رائع مهندسه عبير
بارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmed_ashmawy (30 أغسطس 2009)

*جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااا*​
 موضوع رائع


----------



## محمود إبراهيم عيسي (30 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على هذا المجهود الرائع وياريت المرة القادمه يكون شامل من الالف الى الياء شكرا جزيلا


----------



## mohameed-mech2007 (30 أغسطس 2009)

_مشكووووررررة يا مهندسة_


----------



## هاله المصريه (10 سبتمبر 2009)

عرض جميل جداا جداا مواضيعك كلها مميزه


----------



## zaghal (10 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا على الموضوع الرائع
:56::56::56:​


----------



## زيد جبار (11 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرااااااا جزيلااااااااا للجميع واتمنى لكم التوفيق.


----------



## وائل عبده (13 سبتمبر 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (13 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك أختاه وجزاك خيرا


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (14 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا مهندسة عبير على الموضوع

========


----------



## Badran Mohammed (15 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكورين على المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## eng.karam (15 سبتمبر 2009)

اسمحلي لي بالنقل في جريدة المهندس المصري
www.egyengineer.com


----------



## أحمد العشماوى75 (22 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اخى العزيز أرجو من سيادتكم شرح كيفية عمل *Pneumatic Solenoid Valve* وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد محمد جبريل (22 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا للمجهود الكبير ده بارك الله فيك


----------



## tariqelkhedir (23 سبتمبر 2009)

زادكي الله علما ووفقكي الله لما يحب ويرضى


----------



## محمد هماش (23 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا عمل مميز جدا


----------



## hassan.noor (24 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا الك ونسأل الله ان يوفقك


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (25 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا للجميع وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (17 أكتوبر 2009)

:12::12::12:


----------



## محمود إبراهيم عيسي (17 أكتوبر 2009)

باك الله فيك موضوعك رائع وربنا يجزيك خيرا ويريت تكمل المنظومه علشان نستفيد اكترمن علمك بارك الله فيك


----------



## جمال الليبى (18 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
عرض رائع وميسّر بارك الله فيك وننتظر المزيد


----------



## ايمن الكبره (20 أكتوبر 2009)

*موضوع رائع
اشكركم جميعآ​*


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (30 نوفمبر 2009)

​


----------



## eng_roshdy24 (19 أبريل 2010)

*كتاب قوي عن ضواغط الهواء باللغة العربية*

أرجو من سيادتكم تقبل هدا الكتاب كهدية متواضعة مني كشرح وافي لأنظمة الهواء والضواغط الهوائية لشركة كايزر..
وأريد من سيادتك أن يساعدني أحد في تصميم شبكة هوائية لمصنع بالكامل وكيفية حسابها وعلى مادا يتم أختيار الضاغط الهوائي


شكرا جزيلا للمهندسة عبير والمهندس عبدالناصر


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (20 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراااااااااااا


----------



## kindheart186 (20 أبريل 2010)

*الف شكر على هذه المعلومات القيمة*​


----------



## صديق القمر (3 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك ... موضوع رائع ومتميز ...


----------



## اسحاق عمان (3 يوليو 2010)

مشكور:77:


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (4 يوليو 2010)

تسلم ايديك يا باشا وجزاك الله خيرا
بس ياريت لو عندك كتاب متخصص في pneumatic نظرا لعدم الاهتمام بهذا المجال 
حيث انه موضوع غايه الأهميه
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## علي ابوعواد (3 أغسطس 2010)

اصبغ الله عليكم رحمة وعصمكم من كل مكروه


----------



## m_motlak (8 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا على الموضوع الجميل دة
بالنسبة لل o-ring ازاى بتكون الحسابات بتاعتة


----------



## م.أحمد فارع (23 فبراير 2011)

ما هي المادة المستخدمة في الأنابيب


----------



## م محمد حمدى السيد (25 أبريل 2011)

جزاكى الله خير يا باش مهندسه و انا فخور انك مصريه


----------



## safsafkimo (23 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيراااااااااااا
وتسلم ايدك يا هندسة وياريت لو فيه كتاب عربى خاص بالانظمة الهيدروليكية والهوائية والكهربية تضع لنا الرابط 
وتسلم مرة تانية


----------



## eng.zahid (25 مايو 2011)

مجهوود راائع جزااك الله خيرا .. لكن يااريت يكمل ويجمع بملف وااحد للفائدة مع التقدير


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (18 يوليو 2011)

للرفع .. لجودة الموضوع..
شكرا للمهندسة عبير والمهندس عبدالناصر 
بس .. فينكم يا جماعة .. غبتم وغاب القمر.


----------



## ussama87 (1 أكتوبر 2011)

مجهود رائع يا بشمهندسه ..ومنتظرين منك المزيد


----------



## engineer sameer (1 أكتوبر 2011)

معلومات قيمة شكرا لكما.


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (1 أكتوبر 2011)

شرح رائع ومبسط جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سعيد معمل (1 أكتوبر 2011)

معلومات مبسطة ومفيدة جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mnci (30 يوليو 2012)

وع ممتاز واضيف عليه هذا الكتاب الروعه الذين لن تجدوه الا على موقع link512.com 

وهذا رابطه

Pneumatic Systems


----------



## نجاح سيد (31 يوليو 2012)

شكرا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## fareada (27 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا وياريت تشرح لنا فكرة عمل المغاسل البخارية lundry


----------



## obada abu kenan (29 مايو 2013)

مشكورين


----------



## dina husin (18 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## hmozek5 (17 سبتمبر 2014)

موضوع أكتر من رائع


----------



## المهندس محمد يحيى (18 سبتمبر 2014)

مشكووور عالمعلومات
و لو أن الموضوع كبير و يحتاج أكثر من موضوع

بارك الله بك :7:


----------

